# Evo stik impact glue a health risk?!



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

is this ok to use? its the only glue i have in the house and i wanna stick some glass runners into place. would this be a health risk to the reps when the viv reaches the required temps?


----------



## Night Crawler (Sep 3, 2006)

I think you may need to contact Bostik about this one, unless someone else knows.
I had a quick scan through their safety data sheet and it mentioned things like. 'Harmful to aquatic organism'. But that is while it's in its liquid state and not when it has dried.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

best off using aquarium silicone to attach runners in place.

it's alot better as far as sticking things go than evo stick and it's safe with the animal.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Jamesferrassie said:


> is this ok to use? its the only glue i have in the house and i wanna stick some glass runners into place. would this be a health risk to the reps when the viv reaches the required temps?


Ive built 100s of vivariums professionally, always used Evo Stik contact adhesive for runners..no problems or any issues ever over 15 years of construction..so i reckon you could say...go for it!: victory:

Apply a small line of it onto the runner. then spread it thinly over the area using a flat edge.then apply a line of it onto the area being placed onto..no need to spread this ..leave it as a raised line..wait 10 mins then apply the runner into position..job done,


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks all for the replies! i'll be going ahead with using the evo-stik then. there wont be any inhabitants in the viv for a good month or so anyway unitl i pick up some hatchling ackies :2thumb:

it will definitely be more than set in that time.. also gives me time to place my grasses etc in there too!


----------

